# ITP 589 M/S ATV Tires



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Does anyone have ITP 589 M/S tires on their ATV? I'm looking for input for hunting not mud bogging. I've buried my ATV one to many times with factory tires.

The factory tires don't cut it in the mud and slop so I'm looking to upgrade with aftermarket tires. Hunting time is not a time to be stuck even though I have a winch to get out. I ride enough hardpack that I don't want to go with Vipers or Vampires with 2" mud lugs plus I don't want to put on a lift kit for tire clearance. Also too much vibration to go any distance for me.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

i've got a set of 27" on my 2000 600 grizzly these tires are very heavy. in my experience all the bigger tires do is dig you deeper faster if you have the power to spin them. on the up side the clearence increase comes in handy. they also vibrate lots on the hard pack.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have read a lot of good comments on the kenda bear tracks esp for use in snow. Search for a site called ATVnation lots of info.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the link plugger. 

It helped alot. I'm not going with the 589s. I'll be going with Mud Bugs 26"x10"x12" fronts & 26"x12"x12" rears. As they say it's easier to pick a kids name than after market tires.

I'm waiting on an email from ITP on their C-series rims, if not I'll go with Delta steel rims.

Thanks again.


----------

